# Voltage and VRM Temp questions - 0.8.4 with R9 390



## Icarus (Jul 20, 2015)

I bought a MSI R9 390 to replace the 970's I was having issues with and so far it's been nice, no more stutter! 

Been messing around with it all weekend, and I did have a couple questions about GPU-Z 0.8.4 though.

It shows my 12V as 11.75V and in games 11.38-11.50V. Though when I test with my Fluke meter at the end of the PCI-e plug I get 12.17V (input to card.)
Any idea on why the difference/need I worry?

Also, it shows VRM Temp 1 & 2.
Temp 1 goes up and down with load, highest is 70* so far which is fine.
Temp 2 stays at 49* and has never moved at all from that, even after all night of gaming that raised the temps in my whole room by 5*+!! Does it work/read properly??

Thanks for the help


----------



## vega22 (Jul 20, 2015)

do not say your amd card is better than the nvidia ones ffs

the fanbois will never leave you alone xD

on my 290x gamer the vrm 2 tends to follow the core temp.

as for the readings, i think software always tends to have a higher margin for error.


----------



## Icarus (Jul 20, 2015)

The temps seem fine, I'm just wondering about the VRM 2 as it never moves at all from idle to gaming etc, always 49*!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 20, 2015)

Icarus said:


> The temps seem fine, I'm just wondering about the VRM 2 as it never moves at all from idle to gaming etc, always 49*!


Might be a duff sensor, if VRM1 isn't overheating i don't see a reason the second should be


----------



## vega22 (Jul 20, 2015)

what about from a cold boot?

if it says 49c at boot i would say it could be faulty yea


----------



## Icarus (Jul 20, 2015)

yah, 49* no matter what...


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 20, 2015)

VRM temp sensor around 49° and never moving, means there is no thermal sensor connected to that input


----------



## AsRock (Jul 20, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> Might be a duff sensor, if VRM1 isn't overheating i don't see a reason the second should be



It's how it is, the VRM that's getting much hotter than the other is near the PCE-E connectors while the other is at the other end of the card.

The temp difference is perfectly normal.

But sticking that is odd.


----------



## Brusfantomet (Jul 20, 2015)

Icarus said:


> I bought a MSI R9 390 to replace the 970's I was having issues with and so far it's been nice, no more stutter!
> 
> Been messing around with it all weekend, and I did have a couple questions about GPU-Z 0.8.4 though.
> 
> ...


My two 290x also get a little low on the 12V reading, as long as the card is working i haven't worried.


----------



## Icarus (Jul 22, 2015)

Should I worry about the VRM temp being stuck (RMA?) or ?
Same with the voltage?
Thanks all


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 22, 2015)

Icarus said:


> Should I worry about the VRM temp being stuck (RMA?)


No, this is a completely legit design choice to not place two sensors. The problem is that each card has a slightly different temperature when no sensor is connected, so I have no way to detect "missing sensor" and show only 1 VRM temperature.

The voltages are also ok, the monitoring circuits arent the most accurate.


----------



## Icarus (Jul 22, 2015)

Ok, thanks for the reassurance W1zzard


----------



## Icarus (Jul 30, 2015)

Wow, my luck just really really stinks this past year with video cards! I had this 390 connected via dvi and now the ports are not working at times. Tried different cables, computers and my shop tested too. MSI is positive it's a defect on the card, so it's gone back for a refund. If I want flaky I'll stick with my Nvidia drivers and save some money for something better... sigh...


----------

